
Invalid or incomplete POST parameters - tcopeland
https://thomasleecopeland.com/2018/08/12/invalid-or-incomplete-post-parameters.html
======
vectorEQ
content type is one of the fields which is almost always required for an
application to function upon the sent data. it's not by RFC, but i noticed
most servers and libraries won't handle requests missing this header properly
(likely because they will have to guess media type and you will be lucky if it
guesses the right one...)

from rfc: A sender that generates a message containing a payload body SHOULD
generate a Content-Type header field in that message unless the intended media
type of the enclosed representation is unknown to the sender. If a Content-
Type header field is not present, the recipient MAY either assume a media type
of "application/octet-stream" ([RFC2046], Section 4.5.1) or examine the data
to determine its type.

here it says SHOULD, which is:

3\. SHOULD This word, or the adjective "RECOMMENDED", mean that there may
exist valid reasons in particular circumstances to ignore a particular item,
but the full implications must be understood and carefully weighed before
choosing a different course.

[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2616](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2616)

Ran into so many things that just don't respond atall when that header is
there, that i made it practice just to include it in every http request i
make, even if it's mainly just plaintext media type which you fill in... you
can see that by rfc one would assume it's an octet-stream, so an xml would
never be excpected if someone built to specifications.

